# whats your favorite way to catch them



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

I fish alum a lot and ocasonally go over to indian lake and was wondering what your favorite way to fish for walleye/saugeye were. ill be fsihing from a boat if that helps. Maybe im just not at the right lake any help would be great thanks.


----------

